# Perimenopause and Pregnancy?



## want2BaDaddy

Hi everyone!

Well, my wife is 38 years old and has two kids from a previous marriage. we finally are at the point where we decided we want a baby of our own since I do not have any. We came to the conclusion that we will start trying in 2013, but the most unexpected event is happening right now, my wife started getting hot flashes this past November and her period is not 2 weeks late going on 3! She has had a normal period since I can remember.Her hot flashes have gotten worse. We are very worried now. She has an appointment with her OB GYN tomorrow Dec 11th. My question are if any one in this forum has successfully been able to conceive during perimenopause? what should we ask the doctor? can the doctor determine if my wife is in perimenopause? Is there anything we can do to improve our chances? 

Her sister started perimenopuase around the same age and was able to convince with in a few months of starting it with out any help from the doctor. 

I would really appreciate any feedback. I am really looking forward to being a dad and I am very worried right now.


----------



## Ceilani

Hi want2bBaDaddy, I can't answer all of your questions, but I didn't want to read and run. 

Your wife's OB can do blood tests to help determine if she is in perimenopause; they will check her hormone levels and your doc will be able to help you chart a course from there.

There are many other women here who can answer your question about getting pregnant in perimenopause in much greater detail, but I do know it can be done.

Good luck to you both, and I hope your appointment tomorrow goes well!

PS 

I very much recommend this thread; very uplifting!


----------



## notrustyyet

I was definitely Perimenopausal when I got pregnant. My periods changed at 42 years old after being like clockwork. They got shorter, like 24- 26 days instead of 28-29, and I began getting terrible sheet soaking night sweats several days before and after period. They are just like hot flashes, just ruining your sleep! I also started spotting before period, something new too. 

That was greatly reduced by using a very highly concentrated OTC progesterone cream, Natpro, has 2,000 mg bioidentical pharm grade progesterone. I think it's the most concentrated one out there. Pro-Gest wasn't enough for me, and had to use almost whole tube (really greasy BTW) as only has 450 mg/tube, and almost same price. 

Really helped w/night sweats and getting rid of spotting/lengthening luteal phase. W/ DD, 12 years ago got preg 1st month/try. With this baby, it took 1 1/2 years, started at 42, so it was after my periods had changed. Have your wife read my original post for advice.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...fp-dhea-coq10-vitex-black-cohosh-low-amh.html


----------



## vix1972

Hi, I have just hit 40 and have the same thing. My periods stopped in July when I came off the pill (which I had taken for six months. I was PG a year ago (lost at 18 weeks due to chromosome problems) my doctor did blood test which showed that my FSH level was 72 which is extremely high and a level that a menopausal woman would have. I am now being referred as my doc thinks it is pituartry gland problem and I have started having acupuncture with chinese herbs. after one session my hot flashes/flushes have gone down and I have been a bit emotional over nothing. Women can get pregnant when they are perimenopausal (there are many cases of women not looking to get pregnant who do and dont realise straight away because they have been perimenopausal and think it is the menopause!) I would suggest a blood test to determine hormone levels from your wife's doctor and go from there. So far acupuncture seems to be working but I have only had two.

Good luck


----------



## want2BaDaddy

Hi Everyone,


Thank you for all the feedback. I have an update. We went to go see her doctor and she told us we cant jump to conclusions and that sometimes the female body goes through phases. So her doctor ordered some blood work all of the results have come back and her fsh levels are 103.7 my wife started crying. Everything has been so normal with her up until this month. Her doctor has not gone over the results because she wont be in the office until Tuesday. With those numbers it seems impossible to be able to conceive with her own eggs, but I have read so many stories on this forum and others and it makes me have hope. We are willing to try anything! I feel she the doctor is going to say she has POF.


----------



## vix1972

Sorry your wifes levels are very high like mine. (you hear of women on here with levels of 15 -25 and they are heartbroken levels as high as mine (72) and your wifes can be a huge blow). Hopefully at her age they will look also at whether it is the pituitary gland causing problems. Either way do not lose hope. I am not giving up until I have to. If i get some success with anything I try I will post on here to let you as maybe it will work for your guys too.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## want2BaDaddy

Thank you for all your responses. We have not heard back from her doctor yet. We are really hoping it is not POF or perimenopause. I guess at this very point in time we cannot jump to conclusions. I know it is possible to get pregnant during perimenopuase because my wife's sister got pregnant and her sister was already skiping periods. Her sister was not even trying to get pregnant and had a healthy baby. So there is hope we know that for sure. Don't give up ladies! If we run into problems and have success trying things we will post them on here.


----------



## want2BaDaddy

An update, The doctor ordered a repeat of all the tests For this month. We got the results back in And my wife's fsh levels Have come down from 103 down to 63 in less then a month. At one point Her hot flashes Were really bad About one every hour But in the last two weeks They have almost completely Disappeared. Saying that her doctor said Sometimes these things can be Transient thing Jesse many times Where women spontaneously Go back to normal. I wanted to share this update with everyone.


----------

